# Leisure Batteries



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Been having problems with batteries going down to quickly so now at home and did some checks , it would seem to me that the batteries are in need of replacement but would appreciate views from some one more knowledgeable than me . One battery is the one that came with the van from new the other is one I bought the first week I had the Van , they are both 110ah elecsol , van was built May 2010 .
These are the tests I have done , covered Solar panel , switched of charger on Sargent 325 psu 
Yesterday at 12.30 pm I turned off the mains charger (which had been on for at least a week ) the voltage on the control panel above the hab door read 12.9 v at 1.10pm it read 12.7v and at 3.20 pm it read 12.7v , I then put the combi heater on heating on electric on low setting of 3
At 10.00am this morning the reading was 12.4v , I then switched the status aerial booster on and the 12v tv which the manual says is 32w at 11.15 am the reading was 10.8 v. I switched off tv and status and the reading went up to 11.2 v.
I then checked the voltage at the battery terminals ,with multimeter , while connected Batt 1 read 11.54v and Batt 2 read 11.58 with positive terminals disconnected it read Batt 1 11.43v and Batt 2 12.53v 
I then removed Batt 1 as I thought it was that one dragging the other down , when I reconnected Batt 2 the reading at terminals was 12.41v
inside on panel over the door it read 12.1v with nothing connected when I switched on heating it went down to 11.5v so I then switched on status and tv and the reading went down to 9.6v and the panel was flashing and beeping

The tv is a Cello 12v and the manual says it uses 32w


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It does sound like the batteries are knackered.
I think you have done well to get nearly 4 years out of Elecsol batteries, they where junk, but luckily have gone bust
The best replacement would be proper deep cycle batteries, like Trojan, but they are expensive and heavy
I have just fitted Varta silver battery for my vehicle starter and have read that the new start stop tech batteries are also good for the leisure side of things

Alan H


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards replacing, I, and many others on MHF have found Tayna to be superb at both price and delivery and their advice is outstanding......

IMO they are well worth contacting;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

They delivered two 110ah batteries to France within 48 hours at a price well below what I could have bought one for in France and they gave me excellent advice on their helpline as the space to fit them was very tight.

If you use Facebook then their page can be useful;

https://www.facebook.com/TaynaBatteries

including a link to a discount code (Promo Code) which I have only just discovered and not worked through....... :roll:

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, sounds like they are spent.

I can recommend the Varta sealed Leisure that we use for habitation.

We also have a Trojan for the Inverter system.

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've recently bought a one year old Pilote MH and I wasn't sure how good or bad the Leisure battery was - it's a Pilote 'own brand' battery.

I took the Pilote battery to a local battery distributor (Manbat) and they kept it for a few days to check its condition.

They gave me a print out of the performance which showed the percentage of how well it performed - a very good battery they said.

With that reassurance I took the MH to a local Caravan and Motorhome servicing business and they checked the performance of the battery when everything was switched on - Combi heater, Fridge/Freezer, lights (16 LED bulbs) - we don't have or intend getting a TV.

We have an 80 watt Solar panel, on the day they tested it was raining and overcast, which still gave some input despite the weather conditions.

The results were excellent and they were confident we could do at least a week without hook up on holiday this time of year and forget about EHU altogether when away on holiday as the weather improves.

I would suggest you have the batteries checked by a competent battery distributor and then checked under load by a local Caravan or MH service provider.

We had a couple of Elecsol batteries fitted to the last MH we owned and according to a test on one of them by Manbat the Elecsol was no more than a glorified car battery and totally unsuitable for using as a leisure battery in a MH.

I was charged £6 to test two batteries, and get a print out of the performances, and nothing by the local Caravan and Motorhome service - very cheap for peace of mind.

One other point; the Pilote battery weighs 24.4 kilos and the Elecsol battery weighs 16.5 kilos (my saloon car battery weighs 12.5 kilos) - heavier appears to be better.

If you are intending not to use hook up for more than a day or two then get the best heaviest battery you can afford from a local distributor.

Any problems and you can take it back for testing or a refund which is almost impossible when buying off the internet.

Have a look at this site for all things concerning batteries - www.batteryuniversity.com

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Baz, I trust you are well 8) 
I can give another positive vote for Tayna Batteries.
Their prices were the best I could get and delivery was next day.
I have even called into their place and had an engine battery fitted.

Alternatively, try Banner batteries


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Baz, I trust you are well 8)
> I can give another positive vote for Tayna Batteries.
> Their prices were the best I could get and delivery was next day.
> I have even called into their place and had an engine battery fitted.
> ...


Yes thanks Graham , I am well , definitely better than my batteries , hope you are keeping good as well ,
What make of leisure batts did you get


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Baz, I trust you are well 8)
> ...


Hi, Baz
The leisure battery was for our previous Hymer, with limited space under the seat. Hymer always used to supply a German Gel battery, so we went for same replacement and an Exide Gel was supplied as direct same as oe equipment.
Hymer now also fit AGM and in our Exsis we have Banner AGM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My recommendation is these, I've been giving mine a good bit of stick during the build, and for the first 6 months they were only getting charge from the solar panel, but they were doing the charging for all my tools the phone and running some stuff like the jig saw via the inverter, mains radio all day every day, with no problems, I collected mine and they knocked of the delivery charge.

You might find cheaper, but at the time I couldn't better the quality and price.

They also fit under the standard X250 driver or passenger seat.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

At 4 years old and with the readings you have given they are, as the saying goes, knackered.

Replace with a couple of reputable leisure batteries. Unless they are stored under a seat or similar there is no need to buy anything other than standard lead acid batteries. The only reason some manufacturers use gel batteries is in the highly unlikely event of the vehicle overturning they won't leak acid out into the habitation area like a normal lead acid battery would. 

I also seem to recall reading somewhere that gel leisure batteries do not perform as well as lead acid ones. 

Before you spend a fortune on replacements consider how long you intend keeping your present vehicle :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> At 4 years old and with the readings you have given they are, as the saying goes, knackered.
> 
> Replace with a couple of reputable leisure batteries. Unless they are stored under a seat or similar there is no need to buy anything other than standard lead acid batteries. The only reason some manufacturers use gel batteries is in the highly unlikely event of the vehicle overturning they won't leak acid out into the habitation area like a normal lead acid battery would.
> 
> ...


I can see you point but would you actually follow it yourself if selling, I'd just put a couple of new LBs and use it as a sales tactic, one less thing for the new owners to worry about, and no guilt when they ring up as the lights have all gone out, and the TV won't work and the kids are kicking up a fuss.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> Been having problems with batteries going down to quickly so now at home and did some checks , it would seem to me that the batteries are in need of replacement but would appreciate views from some one more knowledgeable than me . One battery is the one that came with the van from new the other is one I bought the first week I had the Van , they are both 110ah elecsol , van was built May 2010 .
> These are the tests I have done , covered Solar panel , switched of charger on Sargent 325 psu
> Yesterday at 12.30 pm I turned off the mains charger (which had been on for at least a week ) the voltage on the control panel above the hab door read 12.9 v at 1.10pm it read 12.7v and at 3.20 pm it read 12.7v , I then put the combi heater on heating on electric on low setting of 3
> At 10.00am this morning the reading was 12.4v , I then switched the status aerial booster on and the 12v tv which the manual says is 32w at 11.15 am the reading was 10.8 v. I switched off tv and status and the reading went up to 11.2 v.
> ...


Hi Baz,

I've recently had a similar situation regarding a 230Ah Elecsol, with it holding a charge at 12.8v, but as soon as it was put under a user load, it couldn't stand the pace, and yet it gave good results when load discharge tested, using the pucker testing eqiupment . However, back in the MH with the Truma heating, LED TV, LED lighting, etc, after a couple of days, I'd have to run the B2B daily, to give it a boost. Our first 3 x 100Ah Elecsols lasted us almost 7 years, before they gave up, but this latest one hasn't lasted long at all. 

I bit the bullet, and have gone for 2 x Trojan T105s from Tayna. They will be put to the test over the next three weekends, hopefully, without any EHU charging at all, over the full period.

Good luck with your choice. :thumbright:

BTW, Techno100 (Andy) also uses those Alphaline ones that Kev recommended.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> At 4 years old and with the readings you have given they are, as the saying goes, knackered.
> 
> Replace with a couple of reputable leisure batteries. Unless they are stored under a seat or similar there is no need to buy anything other than standard lead acid batteries.:


I am governed for size as they have to slide into drop down locker on outside of van.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Baz,

I've recently had a similar situation regarding a 230Ah Elecsol, with it holding a charge at 12.8v, but as soon as it was put under a user load, it couldn't stand the pace, and yet it gave good results when load discharge tested, using the pucker testing eqiupment . However, back in the MH with the Truma heating, LED TV, LED lighting, etc, after a couple of days, I'd have to run the B2B daily, to give it a boost. Our first 3 x 100Ah Elecsols lasted us almost 7 years, before they gave up, but this latest one hasn't lasted long at all. 

I bit the bullet, and have gone for 2 x Trojan T105s from Tayna. They will be put to the test over the next three weekends, hopefully, without any EHU charging at all, over the full period.

Good luck with your choice. :thumbright:

BTW, Techno100 (Andy) also uses those Alphaline ones that Kev recommended.

Cheers,

Jock.[/quote]

Hi Jock , long time no see hope you and Rita are keeping well ,

As I am governed buy size to fit in my locker I will have to good look tomorrow and measure what the biggest size I can fit in there .

Thanks for your input , I will post my final choice when I have come to a decision


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elecsols have plates that are better than average at withstanding deep discharge. The quid pro quo is that they are poorer at maintaining the terminal voltage under load. Thus for higher loads, or for voltage sensitive equipment (many inverters, 12V TVs etc) the loads switch off due to low voltage well before the batteries are exhausted in terms of their ability to power lights, say.

They are not the batteries I'd choose.

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I know which batteries I'll be buying next time and it won't be "LBs". PSA

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

My engine battery is still going strong and it is coming up 14 yrs of age


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Last year I was selling my son's old van which had been stored for over two years in a relatives barn. It had never, during that time, been put on charge. I was astonished when it started up first time. It had a Bosch silver battery fitted (had been fitted about a year before it was put into storage). I don't know what ref no. the battery was. I was most impressed. Would not hesitate to buy such a battery.

DavidL


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I know which batteries I'll be buying next time and it won't be "LBs". PSA
> 
> http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> My engine battery is still going strong and it is coming up 14 yrs of age


Would appreciate any opinions of content of Bills link, as anyone else gone this route :?:

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I know which batteries I'll be buying next time and it won't be "LBs". PSA
> 
> http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> 
> My engine battery is still going strong and it is coming up 14 yrs of age


Seems to be good, I'd need a bit more anecdotal evidence before buying them when mine pack up, interesting that they can stand for 2 years and still fire up a Diesel though, prices not too silly either compared to my suggestion, maybe once the technology has been around and proved the technology will become more common and prices will drop.

I noted the biggest seems to be only 110ah, hopefully others will follow, also I might have missed it, but I didn't see any info on size comparison, ah for ah, which is important so they will fit in the usually limited vacated space, and provide the same amount.

Good write up though.

I wonder what the silver content is, will the cat thieves start making our batteries a target too :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the space you have available Baz? This is the limiting factor for any possible choices.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> What are the dimensions of the space you have available Baz? This is the limiting factor for any possible choices.


Hi Andy , I have a space for them to slide into drop down locker of 365 deep 430 wide 285 high , the height measurement is allowing about 25mm on top for room for cables


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> What are the dimensions of the space you have available Baz? This is the limiting factor for any possible choices.


Copy Cat   :wink: :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I use these from this supplier. They have other options but they'll fit you fine. Ordered today I'd expect them Tuesday on your door step.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-125Ah...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item41783b2b16

I've just bought a new starter battery from them too and my inverter previously

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Varta-Sil...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f2eb326f1


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I use these from this supplier. They have other options but they'll fit you fine. Ordered today I'd expect them Tuesday on your door step.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-125Ah...tEquipment_Accessories_SM&hash=item41783b2b16
> 
> I've just bought a new starter battery from them too and my inverter previously
> ...


Cheers Andy , someone else has mentioned them , and if there the ones you have then I will go for them I think


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I have three for my inverter only :thumbup:

Fitted a year ago


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW did you see the price of Michelin 225 75 16 camping? £138.90


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> BTW did you see the price of Michelin 225 75 16 camping? £138.90


Yes thanks , I have been monitoring them , I will have to have 2 very soon.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I have three for my inverter only :thumbup:
> 
> Fitted a year ago


Does you vans inboard charger charge them as well as you other 2 hab batteries :?:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No my 300 watt solar charges them and sends any surplus to the hab batteries. The CBE charger would not manage five batteries


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

grandadbaza said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW did you see the price of Michelin 225 75 16 camping? £138.90
> ...


I bought two should arrive tuesday I expect


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


As you and Peter are the resident boffins on batteries, was there any reason why you didn't go for the Bosch/Varta Silver batteries £200 a pair compared with £170 a pair Alphalines.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I prefer the stud connections


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, I have a set of new clamps somewhere with studs on them, I got them for the last van and didn't use them as the LBs came with studs.

In the good old days you'd just fit a longer clamp bolt, better in someways ways as it kept the height down for under seats etc.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

never seen batteries doing a limbo before :lol: :lol: 

You'd not get away with that on my LBs too many connections.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> No my 300 watt solar charges them and sends any surplus to the hab batteries. The CBE charger would not manage five batteries


How does that work , do you have to switch manually or is the some sort of switchover device ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

grandadbaza said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > No my 300 watt solar charges them and sends any surplus to the hab batteries. The CBE charger would not manage five batteries
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111262381698?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My solar only charges the rear three batteries that supply the inverter.
When they reach 13.6 volts the relay starts sharing up to 4 amps with my front battery set.
The front batteries that supply the habitation are charged also by mains charger and sterling battery to battery.
I can if I wish combine both battery banks but this will just equalise their voltages and take longer to charge as a whole.
I can however choose to feed the hab from the rear batteries instead of the front set rather than run the engine for the B to B


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry you asked :?: :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

And there was me thinking it was going to be complicated 8O 8O

But where is the split charger??


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sat on top of the battery bank selector switch with a green LED lit.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh yes , bit early and my eyes hadn't opened properly yet :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Here you go Baz
About 11:00 today rear batteries on float and 1.0 amp arriving at front batteries from CBE relay.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Spot on, very impressive


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

grandadbaza said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW did you see the price of Michelin 225 75 16 camping? £138.90
> ...


Seems the tyres are on their way from France Baz by GLS/parcelforce
This explains the price drop as the euro has been weaker in recent weeks.
At least they're not from Poland :lol:

Varta engine battery arrived too as expected from batterymegauk


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Varta engine battery arrived too as expected from batterymegauk


Andy, Have you had a problem or is it just precautionary after 6 years or so on the original? I look forward to your report of the change out and confirmation that all cab electrical systems are functioning ok. Ray


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

After much investigation and advice from various sources, bearing in mind thee problems a lot of people seem to have had with faults and returns with various batteries .
I have decided to go for 2 x Banner "Energy Bull" 100/110 Ah Leisure Battery (95751) from Road Pro a company I have had dealings with before and found their customer service first class.
Their price was better than the company a lot of people recommend , Tayna, and Tayna said they would not get any stock till end of February


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


Not ordered my tyres yet Andy , just waiting on a price from the manager of our local tyre depot, he is my sons best mate ,so might be able to do me a deal and it keeps it local


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> I also seem to recall reading somewhere that gel leisure batteries do not perform as well as lead acid ones.


GEL batteries are one of the forms that you can buy Lead-Acid batteries in, they are not a different type of battery per se, they are VRLA types with a gel electrolyte rather than liquid.

The other main VRLA type is Absorbed Electrolyte where there is a fibre matting between the plates to hold the liquid in suspension within the matting.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayc said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Varta engine battery arrived too as expected from batterymegauk
> ...


Precautionary Ray :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayc said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Varta engine battery arrived too as expected from batterymegauk
> ...


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1773826.html#1773826


----------

